# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Best paracord survival bracelet? -firesteel, tinder, scraper and sling

## paracordist

If you have ever seen some of my paracord work, youll recognize that I always seek to be innovative and unique. I rarely do paracord survival bracelets because I find most of them boring to make and typically lacking any real utilitarian value. Sure with some effort on the most common bracelets, you could untie it and get 10-12 of paracord. If someone wandered away from camp and got lost with empty pockets, the clothes on their back and their paracord bracelet, they could use the cordage to save valuable time in rigging a shelter. What about fire? Do you think the average person is realistically going to use the paracord to make a bow drill fire? 
In the spirit of Paracordist innovation, Ive been thinking about making a truly unique AND useful bracelet for some time now. How could I integrate firesteel, scraper and tinder? What about I.D. and/or critical medical information that could make the difference between life and death? How can I get more cord in a typical bracelet yet make it easy to untie? How can I do this and make it attractive, comfortable, renewable, affordable and suitable for everyday wear? Well here it is, I think Ive done all that and more!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bracelet weave uses about 25% more cord than a cobra stitch of the same length (unless of course you use cobra back and forth until you have an absurd thick and uncomfy bracelet)

Single cord construction, easily unravel

3/8" diameter firesteel cut to 1" acts as button for loop closure

I.D. plate is made by my friend Bucketosudz from Artisan Attributes, specifically for this creation. Plate has square ground edges which double as effective scraper for the fireseel.

I.D. plate can be engraved or decorated. I'm thinking I.D. info or critical medical info.

Single or double thread of jute runs through top of bracelet (8"-16") it is only on top so not uncomfy to the wrist. Removable for tinder.

BONUS: Finally, seeing the finished prototype I realize it can be used as a rock sling. The bracelet is 1" wide, so not a typical sling pocket but it will work with carefully selected rocks. I have to test this. I'll let you know how it works out!

----------


## crashdive123

Very slick idea.  I like it!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Nice and innovative!

----------


## paracordist

Here it is without the scraper. Checkout the baby spear fishing on the food jar LOL.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

here is the schematic for those wondering!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Nice work I like this. Sssooooo...what would it cost to get a couple of them made.

----------


## crashdive123

Probably best to handle that via PM.

----------


## welderguy

> Probably best to handle that via PM.


OK....sorry.

----------


## crashdive123

No biggie.  I've done some trades with him.  He's a stand up guy - we just don't want to violate or appear to violate forum WSF etiquette.

----------


## welderguy

> No biggie.  I've done some trades with him.  He's a stand up guy - we just don't want to violate or appear to violate forum WSF etiquette.


I got ya, didn't think about that before I posted it.

----------


## finallyME

Wow, a firesteel for the button.  That is pretty cool, and definitely innovative.

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Nice... 
        Very NICE!

----------


## paracordist

Thanks for input. I just learned my generation II scraper plates are on the way. Soon I'll be able to do a test scenario on video!

----------


## Sourdough

> we just don't want to violate or appear to violate forum WSF etiquette.


"WHAT"....We gots us some "etiquette", when did that start.....?

----------


## crashdive123

Shhhhhhhhhhh.  I found it out back behind the dumpster.

----------


## paracordist

Ok, I'm gonna call this creation the B.S.B. (Best Survival Bracelet); "others are just B.S." ha ha ha no offense, it just came to me LOL.

I've got the perfect scraper - just arrived today. My bud from Artisian Attributes has send me a second generation scraper that more than addresses all my comments on the first one. I was prepared to sacrifice scraping ability for the "look" as long as I could indeed start a fire with it. I'm stoked that not only does this scraper look great on the bracelet, it actually generates sparks as good as any scraper I've used before! 

I stripped down the original bracelet of jute and scraper. Rather than miss an opportunity to film; I create this video showing you how to "recharge" the B.S.B. (add fresh jute and reattach scraper after a use). Obviously, this is not intended to be your primary firesteel and scraper - you won't be doing this after every hike or camping trip I HOPE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgRfNTY-fQ4

My next video will be showing the creation of fire with nothing else but this bracelet; no tools, no knife.

*LOOK AT THE SCHEMATIC A FEW POSTS AGO; LOOK AT THIS VIDEO. GO MAKE ONE. SURVIVE!*

----------


## crashdive123

Great tutorial.  I've got the bracelet - might need to change the fastener and add the jute.  Thanks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

perfect crash! the firesteel is cut from an armageddon.

----------


## paracordist

So here are some pics of the final version with the perfect scraper; rounded no snag edges; smoother hole and ends that won't wear jute as quickly; squared sides that really scrape:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

Here's one I just did in digital ACU paracord, never used this color before but I think its a nice combo w/ the natural jute.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NCO

That looks excellent! Probably the only thing I've seen where ACU looks good!

----------


## paracordist

first one in olive drab

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Also, I'm now leaving 1/8" extra in the loop and the attach cord for the button. this allows a "looser fit" to start; but if the wearer desires more snug, a bit of the loop can be pulled out (pull the end with the steel), then the end can be snipped and burned again at the steel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

woodland camo... just don't put it down in the woods "for a minute"!!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

woodland camo... just don't put it down in the woods "for a minute"!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

thansk sjj. I've definitely improved over the original.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, and GREAT idea......Thanks.

----------


## paracordist

THANK YOU hunter!


> Very cool, and GREAT idea......Thanks.

----------


## paracordist

tan, blends in a bit better due to less contrast
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

I've got the new scrapers for the BSB bracelets in part because I needed a new supplier and in another part because I wanted to address some of the best input I got on my original design. They are a slightly larger (1/8" wider and just under 1/2" longer than the original). This will allow a more realistic size palette on which to have a local shop engrave personal information. Also more to work with for those wishing to put a cutting edge on one side. The finish is polished which would be more effective for use as a reflective signal. They scrape firesteels every bit as good as the original which is the most important factor! 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Also, I've acquired green jute. This picture shows it with a black bracelet. I've got my eye on more jute colors so I can have one for each outfit (joke!)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mouse111111

Wow, that's EXACTLY how I made my first rock sling out of paracord.

----------


## paracordist

thats why the bracelet will make a decent sling as well


> Wow, that's EXACTLY how I made my first rock sling out of paracord.

----------


## mouse111111

Have you considered making a whole belt out of paracord? It's multi function and will allow you to carry much more cordage.

----------


## paracordist

> Have you considered making a whole belt out of paracord? It's multi function and will allow you to carry much more cordage.


I wear a dress belt every day I made myself from od paracord!

----------


## Rick

> I wear a dress


Don't you know better than to just post stuff without really looking at it. You know how we are around here.

----------


## paracordist

Doh!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Have you considered making a whole belt out of paracord? It's multi function and will allow you to carry much more cordage.


I wove a belt from paracord.  Have a total of almost 100 feet in it.  

Also have a welded steel buckle on it that would serve as a toggle or biener.  The tongue of the belt would make a good awl.

I also sewed a leather tongue on the end with the belt holes punched in.  When I sandwiched the paracord between the leather layers I included an exacto-knife blade.

----------


## hunter63

You can wear a dress around the house, but as Dave Canterbury would say, "If you are going into the swamp, leave your skirt at the house"
 I'm liking my bracelet, but gotta be really desperate to take it apart, thanks....Paracordist.

----------


## Shadowskillz00

Love the bracelet joined your page on YouTube 
And I would love for you to post a video on YouTube 
So I can see how to Brad the physical bracelet if you
Would I will be a happy man thanks solid snake

----------


## wholsomback

Very nice work!

----------


## waukasha

I have made a few survival braclets and never thought of this.  Really a cool idea.  I have made bracelets using differents size cat collars to wrap the 550 cord around.  that way the closers are already there.  Just an idea to kick around

----------


## dracken

Fantastic bracelet, Was looking for ideas for one as well. I came across a link for this one as well.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/92426546...w-fire-starter

----------


## gitaway

Thought of you Paracordist - There's survival and then there's survival - Daughter's dog got loose a few days ago and I was at her house home alone. Dog is elderly and beloved and I think has alzheimers, deaf and partly blind. Downhill several houses into a yard with a known very large German Shepherd.  He was not out thank God.  But I tried to carry this dog back uphill and out of there as fast as I could, and she bit me and bit me and I did not even have a belt.  Hollared for a neighbor and a 4 year old boy got his mother who lent me a man's belt.  Since then I think I should have a paracord bracelet but do they come undone with one hand and maybe could cut it off with a knife and still have enough for a leash?? Need the other hand to balance on top the dog.

----------


## Rick

Dracken - Are you serious? $65 for a paracord bracelet is simply ludicrous. I guess ole P.T. was right. There's one born every second. 

Gitaway - Why not just get a leash for the dog? Wouldn't that be easier all around?

----------


## hunter63

The word survival is worth $50 bucks all by it self?

I guess I really don't get the logic of unraveling a survival a bracelet, or leash, or what eve,r to just tie up a dog or any general purpose?

I just picked up a 100 ft of camo paracord for $7 bucks, maybe kinda expensive, but I wanted to spend some money in this guys store as he gave me a heck of a deal on some other stuff.

I just tuck it in the pack.....I am not gonna sit there and unravel a bracelet unless I have too, and don't believe it can be done one handed.
So anything you need something you have to stop, retrieve what ever you want to use, then what, re-do it to put it away?

----------


## Durtyoleman

hunter there are weaves or wraps that can be done so that a single cut or pull will unravel their bracelet with one hand. Ill be glad to show you a couple when I get back if you are interested. As to the goin' price for items made and sold...well you buy what you want at a price that don't hurt ya if you are smart....otherwise you deserve what ya get for bein' to lazy to look about, ya may not always get what ya pay for buy ya  always pay for what ya git.
D.O.M.

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya man, ordered up one of paracordest's bracelets, as it was a super cool idea.....and have fooled with cut down ferro rods, ..a real short rod does pose some problems as far as scraping up a spark....I tried it with a couple of left over pieces.

Caution cutting ferro rod with hacksaw will throw sparks all over the place.

I have made a couple of rifle slings,... took me awhile as I'm not real good at it, but came out fine.
If you have some easily unraveled weaves, I would enjoy a tutorial....
Thanks

----------


## crashdive123

A chain sinnet stitch will come apart with a single pull (after you cut or untie the knot).  The bracelet on the left is done with a chain sinnet stitch/knot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's a pretty good tutorial on how to do it.

----------


## Rick

Hunter - Here's a tutorial on the Slatt's Rescue Belt. A single pull will unravel it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDIm5bcQRM

Yet another 

http://web.archive.org/web/200802141...latts-knot.htm

Here's the same braid in a bracelet

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/2010/...-bracelet.html

----------


## hunter63

Thanks guys, guess I'm gonna have to break into the fresh 100 ft roll I just picked up....It s digital camo....Hope I came find the finished product after it gets done.

----------


## Rick

Just don't work on it outside or in a digital environment.

----------


## crashdive123

Spray paint it orange. :Whistling:

----------


## Sparky93

You can also use digital camo to hide from the honeydews...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## billy

That thing is awesome. It makes the survival bracelets I made for me and my friends look stupid. Good Work and looks pretty cutting edge.

----------


## hunter63

> That thing is awesome. It makes the survival bracelets I made for me and my friends look stupid. Good Work and looks pretty cutting edge.


Hey, it's called "learning"......Keep at it.
I suck at making paracord stuff, ...I like making rifle slings, and it takes me for ever.....and I would have to be hanging off a cliff before I would ever take them back apart again....The important thing is just to give it a try...you never know.

I just bought one from the Paracordist guy....he's trying to make a couple of bucks, and it was a super idea.......
Gotta say that the little ferro rod piece is pretty small hard  to hang on to, though it does work.

----------


## dizralph

ID bracelet with built in fire starting materials. Brilliant.

----------

